# Crew Member



## Jimbo100 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi, my name is Jim I am looking to be a crew on a boat into the blue water my job is very flexable and I can go at a moments notice from Venice to Port A. I have my own equipment. I do own my own boat 20 foot Kenner and understand what needs to be done and will always jump in to help. I have fished out of Venice and Freeport. Give me a call 972-415-6136 if you have any questions I would be happy to interview for the position.


----------

